# PG position



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay it was a good win but our PGs just arent doing what we need them to do.

Rafer was 2 from 10 & only 2 assists. He also had 2 TOs
James was also 2 from 10 though he did get to 5 assists & just the 1 TO.

So is there room in this team for Francis???

Remember when we had Hakeem Charles & Clyde?
The reason we struggled is because we didnt have a PG.
Simply we need one to step up.
Or we need to look at trades


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Luther also went 0-2. 

The thing is, Francis is the worse shooter out of Brooks/Head/Rafer/MJ. And he is incapable of passing the ball without putting it on the floor first. Simply put, the Adelman offense just doesn't fit him.

I'm not too worried about Mike, aside from being a lil' trigger happy I think he's doing a good job coming off the bench.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

When the shots don't fall we really should bring Francis in. Today when there was this whole period of chucking jumpshot after jumpshot. We could've used some Francis for that. Also when we're playing against stronger guards, like Baron. You want Rafer to match up with Baron?


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Play Steve Francis! Period.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

AFunk4Life said:


> Play Steve Francis! Period.


Rick saying he was beat out in Pre-season, it was PRE-SEASON! He will swallow his pride sooner or later, but as long as we are winning - I doubt it.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Francis will get his time to shine. He's the most talented point guard on this team and he'll play a huge part on this team once he gets some burn. To those who say Francis doesn't fit into Adelman's system; what more do you need from a guard who can finish around the basket with the best of players his size? 

We all remember the Francis who HAD to take all the shots; HAD to put the ball on the floor, and practically HAD to pass the ball to himself. Who was gonna set Francis up for baskets? Moochie Norris? Come on now. Francis was the most talented player on the Rockets back in the day, and he was the only player who had all-star (or even close) talent. The reason I bring up the past is because that's where most people garner their criticism. Give him a chance. Once Francis gets some PT he'll show why he was such a big addition this past offseason.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

It would be great to see him suddenly start a game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Francis misses trip to Charlotte... can this me the beginning of some drama?

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2007111130



> Houston guard Steve Francis, who has not played in the Rockets' first six games, did not accompany the team to Charlotte due to what a spokesperson said was an excused "family problem."


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

/\ He actually flew with the team, but had to come back to Houston.



> Finally, Steve Francis will not only be inactive, he's on the inactive list. He flew to Charlotte with the team yesterday, but returned home this morning for a "personal matter." It is an excused absence. He is expected back for Tuesday's game in Memphis.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want to see Stevie in action.

The Pgs arent doing it for me.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I wonder where Rafer's Skip To My Lou skills are. This includes superb ball control and some pretty hefty shooting.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Why is Steve still on the bench? The team is starting to falter with Alston and James at PG, so let's give him a chance Adelman. They need to get a Win tonight badly.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rick is a blind man walking, I thought my days of 2nd guessing the coaches decisions was over...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Rick is a blind man walking, I thought my days of 2nd guessing the coaches decisions was over...



well we hear that rick is players coach so if stevie isn't playing then its probably his fault i mean come on, Artest and Bonzi played great for him so Stevie has to come through and not be like bonzi from last year


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

They had to win vs. Phoenix. Unacceptable to lose 4 straight with this amount of talent.


----------

